# Protein Calculator



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

I just found a way to calculate protein percentage of your feed if you mix your own.

1. Multiply each grain's protein content by the number of parts of that grain in the mix. 

2. Add those figures. 

3. Divide that total by the total number of parts. 
Example:
Say you make a mix that is three parts wheat, 
one part corn and one part oats. You want to
know how much protein is in the mix. 

GRAIN PARTS PROTEIN % (see list below)	

Wheat	3 X 12.5	=	37.5
Corn	1 X 9	= 9
Oats	1 X	12	=	12

TOTALS	5 58.5

58.5 divided by 5	=	11.7% Protein

Source: http://www.lionsgrip.com/protein.html


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the link and info


----------

